# 54 or 92 Gallon Corner Tank



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

So a friend of mine is considering giving up his tanks. He has 4 show tanks, two used 100g and a 54 corner and a 92g corner brand new, He had an issue with his electricity and it fried his livestock in his 100g tanks, the only problem is when/if i get the tanks is that I have no idea how to filter the corner tanks, all his equipment for the 100g is gone, I can't simply attach a marineland 400 to the 54g like I have on my rectangular one, and I can't just put a aquaclear 110 on the 92 g, how do I filter these tanks if I want freshwater fish in them?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

canister filter


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I envy you for this dilemna....


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

BV77 said:


> canister filter


x2


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you have a choice ; always opt for the larger tank......a Fluval FX5 would be a great filter for the 92 gallon....


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

One quick question, and I apologize if I hijack the thread, but how do you light a corner tank? I've seen it where pet stores have 2 cheapo light strips lighting the tank, but I've been curious how us enthusiasts deal, as I'm used to high WPG for my plants.

My fiancee really wants a corner tank, but I've had to tell her no numerous times because I'm unsure how to get appropriate lighting.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

unless you make a hood yourself, I'm not sure how you'd get enough light with only the strip lights that go with the top.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Halide pendant? YOu could always hang them from the ceiling too. I have a 44 gallon pentagon corner tank. I just have it further away from the wall than I normally would. The HOB filter works perfectly. As for the lights, yeah, I have the special lid and fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

im starting to think this is a bad idea...


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

How come? It's a wonderful plan!


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

e048 said:


> im starting to think this is a bad idea...


This sounds more like a blessing than a bad idea to me, aside from your friends electrical trouble. I only use canister filters for the fact you can mix/match media. I personally use Rena canister filters. You can get a Rena xp3 for about 180$ and its rated for 175 gallon tank. I have the xp3 on my 160g and the xp2 on my 55s. The xp2 is rated for 90 gallos and is about 130$. I put peat pellets in one section of one of the trays and pretty much just use what came with the filter in the rest. My water in all my tanks is clean enuff I will drink from them to prove a point to my friends. As far as lighting goes I would just by a piece of Lexon and cut it to fit the top. Then drill a hole for a heater cord and airline tubing in the back and a larger one in the front for food. You could then put whatever light you want above it suspended from the ceiling. If you went with fluorescent the Lexon could withstand it sitting on top of it. If you wanted some undergravel filtration, You could buy a tray for a 20 gallon and position it so the tube was in the back corner and throw a large powerhead on it. The tray tubing and powerhead shouldn't be more than 50$. Undergravel isnt really necessary but I always have it on all my tanks just for the current. As the Old Salt said Fluval is a great brand as well. In my experience if the wife wants the corner tanks, you will be happier with them too.  Good luck, don't let a great opportunity get away.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Im seriously considering it... Im about to start college in the fall and I can't afford anymore tanks..., Im even taking down a few of my old ones


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

I second egoreise...


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

so ive started taking down my 55 and 20g...


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Ya know, with as expensive as new tanks are, even at the rate gas is... I could drive all the way down from Montana and take those tanks off your hands and still save money.


----------

